# Haunt theme?



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Since I lost my sister I was thinking of making my haunt a fundraising effort for our local Humane society. She was so huge into saving animals.I'll contact the local humane society and ask them for ideas. Does anyone have any thoughts/ other ideas?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A friend of ours who holds an annual Christmas party asked everyone to bring pet food that would be donated to the local humane society.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Contacting your local shelter for ideas is a great idea. They likely have a wish list of items that are needed in addition to cash donations. This article on petfinder.com has a number of suggestions as well:

https://www.petfinder.com/helping-p...unusual-donations-for-shelters-rescue-groups/

You will likely need to advertise the donation aspect of the haunt ahead of time so folks can come prepared.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like heresjohnny's and Roxy's ideas. Make a decorated animal prop or have a real animal or dog in costume next to the box which will receive the donated critter items.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe have the haunt name & theme reflect the "animal" aspect/relationship to help keep the focus on the charity. While I love animals, I can see some problems with having an animal at the haunt. Hoping to keep an animal happy (and safe/sane) with all of the noise, strangers, etc. would be tough enough, but the potential of biting or attacks, or even injury would be high, not to mention the fact that you may scare off or alienate some who are scared of or dislike your choice of breed or animal.


----------

